#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 意見箱 >  > BUG、建議回報區 >  > 【非BUG】 綜合許多小問題~

## 夜陌客

【1】
"技能一 " 和"頭像出處"顯示的東西一樣，
但是要填在"技能一"才會顯示，填在"頭像出處"沒用 。

【3】
頭像上傳，"圖像大小"和"檔案大小"其實根本沒上限
只是檔案太大好像會自動縮小?
還有圖像像素大一點反而比較清楚!
500*500都能傳，而且很清楚。

【3】
自己發的文章，自己還要點進去一次，
新文章標記才會消失。

----------


## yoching

1.這是站長設定上的錯誤。我會找時間調整。

2.是的~~~也可以設定不自動縮小，但這樣太大的圖就會阻止上傳。看站長的意思。

3.自已發的文章也算是新文章的一種。這是任何論壇程式都是這樣處理的。這方面不會做改變。請習慣它吧!

----------

